# Fire royal x ??? Black Pastel x ??



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I am just looking for different morph combo's involving the fire and black pastel genes .....

What interesting combo's are out there involving either of these genes?

pics would be great :2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

firebee (3 gene)...


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

alan1 said:


> firebee (3 gene)...
> 
> image


 
Simply stunning! 

is that bumblebee x fire?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Pewter fire, black widow ( black pastelxpastelxspider) , black pastel albino, 8 ball(black pastel super)..lots of cool combos with both


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Black pastel albino









Black widow


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I am liking black pastel combo's! :mf_dribble:

Whats the outcome of breeding a lemon pastel to a black pastel?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

RaW Exotics said:


> Whats the outcome of breeding a lemon pastel to a black pastel?


black pastel (BP) pewter...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> black pastel (BP) pewter...
> 
> image


PEWTER FIRE


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks gents : victory:

Gonna have to get a black pastel female along with a super pastel male now :lol2:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

SUPER BLACK PASTEL PIED :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

RaW Exotics said:


> Thanks gents : victory:
> 
> Gonna have to get a black pastel female along with a super pastel male now :lol2:


lolol! lots more, its never ending :2thumb:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

jnr said:


> lolol! lots more, its never ending :2thumb:


I imagine it is mate, i am definately sold on the black pastel : victory:

Along with most other morphs to be honest :lol2:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

RaW Exotics said:


> I imagine it is mate, i am definately sold on the black pastel : victory:
> 
> 
> Along with most other morphs to be honest :lol2:


I like the Black pastel combos :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

black bee (BP x spider)...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

silver streak (super pastel BP)...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

super BP (8 ball)...










that'll do for now


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> super BP...
> 
> image
> 
> that'll do for now


Was looking for one of these, cheers AL..GORGEOUS :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> silver streak (super pastel x BP)...
> 
> image





alan1 said:


> super BP...
> 
> image
> 
> that'll do for now


How come their snouts/heads are a funny shape?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

markhill said:


> How come their snouts/heads are a funny shape?


They are know to have a duck billed or pinched snout appearace


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> They are known to have a duck billed appearace


yep, esp cinny and BP supers...


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

jnr said:


> They are know to have a duck billed or pinched snout appearace


Ok, I've heard of it before but didn't know it was the BP that it comes from.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Not all SuperCinnys have the Duck bill.
I got lucky hatching this girl -)


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

hogboy said:


> Not all SuperCinnys have the Duck bill.
> I got lucky hatching this girl -)
> 
> image


They are gorgeous..hoping for a couple in the future : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Not all SuperCinnys have the Duck bill.
> I got lucky hatching this girl -)
> 
> image


 many congrats ian...
most have, some dont


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

jnr said:


> http://ballpythonbreeder.com/2009/02/panda-pied-ball-python-video/image
> SUPER BLACK PASTEL PIED :2thumb:



A Panda Pied :flrt::flrt::flrt:, loving these. Doubt i'd ever have the money for one though, not unless i win the Lotto :lol2:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> A Panda Pied :flrt::flrt::flrt:, loving these. Doubt i'd ever have the money for one though, not unless i win the Lotto :lol2:.


male pied, couple of female BPs... off you go


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

edited


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jnr said:


> Alan..if you produced a silver streak, would you keep it? I dont like the silver bullets so would it be worth holding?


wrong person to ask...
dont like cinnys or BPs :blush:

BUT, in your shoes, if it was a male... yes
simple because of the super pastel in him


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> male pied, couple of female BPs... off you go



With the Pieds i know you can have a low white & get high whites from it & vice versa but when buying does the amount of white reflect in the price or are they the same price?

If i had more room i'd think about doing more morphs but as i will be limited to the amount i can keep i'll have to decide on a few combo's that will all be compatible with each other & keep them. As you know i love the Spiders, Bees etc... So am starting with them. I also love Pewters so would love to aim for Pewter Bees later on. Like i said it all depends on the space i will have available & what i can keep in that space.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> With the Pieds i know you can have a low white & get high whites from it & vice versa but when buying does the amount of white reflect in the price or are they the same price?


yep, price varies according to white percentage...

low white if you want it for breeding
same genetics, but cheaper to buy


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

alan1 said:


> yep, price varies according to white percentage...
> 
> low white if you want it for breeding
> same genetics, but cheaper to buy


Wierd isn't it-I actually prefer lowish/medium whites anyway. If they are nearly all white you lose the contrast which is what pieds are all about for me.


----------

